

Ask HN: If you are a postdoc, please read this. - crocowhile

Hi HNers. In the past few weeks the web promoted a bunch of very interesting discussions about academic career paths and academic job market. Some of them were discussed further on these pages too.<p>I realized there is no data about what postdocs really want of their life and how prepare they feel they are and this make the discussions a bit less savvy. So I made a survey and I am inviting all of you who are postdocs, to fill it (it will take no more than 2 minutes).<p>You'll find it at http://thepostdoctrap.gilest.ro<p>Please share the form as much as you can if you have friends or colleagues who may be interested in the matter. Thanks a bunch!
======
crocowhile
Clickable link: <http://thepostdoctrap.gilest.ro>

